# For sale: 6.5 x 55 Swedish



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice rifle. Has a 6-24 x 40 tactical scope and is dead on accurate. Comes with a box of shells. $1000.00 OR trade for Benelli shotgun. 

ALSO WILLING TO TRADE FOR BENELLI AUTOLOADER, OR BROWNING BSS.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Got pictures?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Trooper said:


> Got pictures?


I'll try later tonight.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Up for trades.... Benelli autoloader, browning bss... Let me know what you have!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of rifle? Make, model, action type, Stainless/blued, stock material?


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

pics?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Loke said:


> What kind of rifle? Make, model, action type, Stainless/blued, stock material?


Swedish Mauser 6.5x55 chamber
It's an original Carl Gustafs stads Gevärsfaktori stamped on the barrel (made in Sweden)
Proof marks intact. (Crown)
All #'s match.
Telescopic rear sight removed for scope.
Sportorized American stock.
Made of high grade tool steal, alloyed with nickel, copper, and vanadium for superior strength and corrosion resistance. Remember these were higher quality military rifles.
Low reciol and it shoots very flat. Perfect hunting rifle.
6-24x40 tactical scope.

BOX OF SHELLS INCLUDED

If you want pictures, I will text them to you or you can come and see it for yourself.
I can't figure out how to post pics from my **** kindle fire, sorry.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of scope? Brand? Reticle type?


----------

